# Strange Sightings



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

xringer223 said:


> These are Not my words but I have seen the paulding lights unexplained mystery.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/nd/nightsdawning/paulding.html
> 
> ...


THIS IS AMAZING, I ran across a very similar story and set up in South Carolina called Parkers Ferry, when i was stationed there. It's just south of Kiawa Island. My freinds and I even went out there unannounced to see if it would happen again and it did. Years later my old ship did a Great Lakes tour and the guys that all saw this event were all too eager to tell me about all the people they've taken there since and it still happens. The light doesn't shoot off into the sky, it just fades to nothing. We wnet out there in the daylight determined to debunk the story and found no explaination.


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

Moutain lions.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Ha!.... So ok,... here it goes the only story I have that falls into this category. 

There was this 1 and only time I had seen something and to this day STILL believe it to be an actual UFO as do the 2 other people that I was with. 

I was about 15 or so at the time (1966) and I was with 2 other friends sitting on a hillside with a lake at its base. It was around 11:30 pm or so and we were just lying on the hillside talking and looking at the vast amount of stars while taking in all the piece and quiet. A crystal clear night, the lake is about 40 acres in size. The hillside we were on is about 75 ft up to the top and we were at about the 50 foot mark at a 35 degree angle to the lake. All of a sudden this oval shape appears out of nowhere and was just hovering above the lake. There were 3 small colored lights at its base that would blink in a timed fashion as well as pulsate in the rotation of colors from bright to dim. It was emitting absolutely NO noise what so ever,.. just this bright to dim rotation of colors. Red,... Green,... Blue over and over again. 

It stayed stationary for what seemed an eternity and then all of a sudden started to move over the lake very slowly from the lakes center to the left and then all the way back to the right of the lake. During this amazing exhibition, we were all making comments to each other. What the hell is that?... I don't know! Another one said "it's a plane or a jet". A comment made was "jets and planes can't stay still like that!" Then "it's a helicopter" the response was, "There isn't ANY noise coming from it!" At that point I'm mumbling it was a freakin' UFO! 

One of the guys got up and said he was going to get some more people to come out and see it from the home on the top of the hill. No sooner did he get up and take about 5-6 running steps up the hillside this glowing oval with it's pulsating lights made one VERY FAST semi circle to the other side of the lake,... and came back to it's center where the pulsating lights just quit an it was glowing brighter and brighter white as it made it's what turned out to be final sweep and in a instant left the face of the planet at about a 60 degree angle. This whole showing lasted for maybe 10-15 minutes. One second it was there as large as life and the next there wasn't a trace of it but the lingering memory of what the hell just happened here. From our vantage point watching this thing it looked like it was about 50-75 feet in length and using that length it was about 25-30 feet in height. It looked to be as my best guess about 1/4 mile or so over the lake. No matter what anyone has to say I am fully convinced that what we saw that night was in fact some visitor from a place other than our home planet of earth. 

This viewing location is fairly close to where the old Wursmith Air Force base was, (aprox 50-60 miles away) and the base was functioning at that date in time as a SAC facility with huge bombers standing by on the flight aprons. I have always wondered if these visitors were curious about our aircraft and the weapons they were holding. 

In any event that's my one and only sighting and I will believe it all the way to my grave. No swamp gas,... no Northern lights,.. no reflection off of Venus. Just a plain and simple sighting of a actual UFO,... it was,... and still in my memory WAS a truly amazing sight to witness.


----------



## trotterlg (Oct 26, 2004)

Answerguy8: If you think we are the smartest things in the universe I think you are badly mistaken. I don't think we are even close to being the smartest things in our solar system let alone in the universe. I would advise you to start wearing a tinfoil cap (like I do) when you go outside so "THEY" can't tell what you are thinking.  Larry


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

7MM Magnum said:


> Ha!.... So ok,... here it goes the only story I have that falls into this category.
> 
> There was this 1 and only time I had seen something and to this day STILL believe it to be an actual UFO as do the 2 other people that I was with.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, teenagers, mid sixties, in a field at night. Are you sure it wasn't Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds?
Just kidding, sorry I couldn't resist. I too, struggle with the fact that we are alone. There is a whole lot of space out there.

Dan


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Dedge said:


> I too, struggle with the fact that we are alone. There is a whole lot of space out there.
> 
> Dan



Who is a promanent space kind of guy - he runs some of the radio telescope projects - he was asked how he could reconcile his relationship with God and believe that we were not alone in the universe?

His answer: There are more stars out there than grains of sand on this earth - and he didn't feel that God would waste that much real estate by only putting life on this little spot.  


ferg....
struggle no more


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Dedge said:


> Hmmmm, teenagers, mid sixties, in a field at night. Are you sure it wasn't Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds?
> Just kidding, sorry I couldn't resist. I too, struggle with the fact that we are alone. There is a whole lot of space out there.
> 
> Dan


I have no doubt that there is life on other planets out there in this vast universe, and no doubt some of it is intelligent life. But to think that aliens are going to go to all the effort of traveling billions of miles to check out Earth, and then when they get here just tease us by only showing us fleeting glimpses of themselves is silly.


----------



## BWV (Mar 16, 2005)

And one time at band camp... Hey pass that fatty.:evil:


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Ok,.... I kinda' thought I'd get some comments about the era.  

There was *NOT *any "_wacky tabacky_" involved in that point in time of my youth. 

We were just as I said relaxing on a hillside. No tall grass but a mowed hillside. If it wasn't for the fact that I was just totally engrossed in what was happening I would have probably been a little scared instead of excited. This thing was breathtaking as well as commanding my complete attention. I couldn't take my eyes off the thing! 

I had the urge to reach out to it,.. and as I did I realised what I was doing was a little stupid. I only wish I had a camera with me. As it was I sat out on that hillside many times with one hoping to have the event unfold once again but it never did for the rest of the whole summer,.. or so far for the rest of my life to date. :sad:


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

> Me and a buddy had gotten to our hunting spot early one morning about an hour before daylight and were sitting in the truck making final plans for the morning's hunt and all of a sudden the woods around us lit up like daylight for about a second. I thought I was just seeing things as it was real early and I didn't have much sleep-thought it was just a flash in my vision kind of like you get if you take a hard hit playing football or something. I had just decided that's what it was and my friend said "what was that?". He saw the same thing but it happened so quick it was hard to tell what it was.


Same thing happened to my son and I on opening day of bear season in Red Oak last fall. We were slowing down as we were nearing a stop sign and it was like a huge camera flash went off as I came to a stop. I rolled down the window to listen for a chopper and all was quiet. This happened in Alcona County near Curtisville about 5:00am.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

FASTRNU said:


> Same thing happened to my son and I on opening day of bear season in Red Oak last fall. We were slowing down as we were nearing a stop sign and it was like a huge camera flash went off as I came to a stop. I rolled down the window to listen for a chopper and all was quiet. This happened in Alcona County near Curtisville about 5:00am.


 
Could this be what we have always called "Heat Lightening" ? Not sure what the real term for it is, but I see it on hot summer nights. Happens allot, but not from a thunder storm. I think it has to do with built up static..or something.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

pilots were seeing UFO`s over Germany. Thus the name Foo-fighters appeared. Heard they scrambled to intercept but were just flat outrun. 
I guess I dont recall any of these goings on you guys have seen or heard about. Interesting about that Paulding place though. Some things you just cant explain.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Could this be what we have always called "Heat Lightening" ? Not sure what the real term for it is, but I see it on hot summer nights. Happens allot, but not from a thunder storm. I think it has to do with built up static..or something.


Heat lightning is an easy one. There is no such thing. 
What we call heat lightning is just the flash from a electrical storm over the horizon, it's so far away that we never hear the clap of the thunder.

http://www.weatherquestions.com/What_is_heat_lightning.htm


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> Heat lightning is an easy one. There is no such thing.
> What we call heat lightning is just the flash from a electrical storm over the horizon, it's so far away that we never hear the clap of the thunder.
> 
> http://www.weatherquestions.com/What_is_heat_lightning.htm


 
Cool, thanks. Now I know.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Isn't technology great 










[/color] With its advanced NOTAR® anti-torque system, (No Tail Rotor) The (McDonnell Douglas) MD 520N® is a member of an exclusive class of the safest, *quietest* helicopters in the world.​


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I also want to add this. I am a Christian. I believe that ghosts are not souls trapped on Earth. When you die you either go to Heaven or Hell. I do believe that when people see what they believe is a ghost. That unless it is natural or man made it is a demon. I also believe that there are not aliens from other planets. I believe that Satan wants non-believers to believe that there are aliens so that they can use that to explain the rapture of believers to Heaven. No, I can't give hard evidence to support my beliefs. I also understand that not everone will agree with me and that is fine. I am not trying to start a religous debate just wanted to state my beliefs.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Having spent a good part of my adult life wheeling tugs and commercial fishing on the Great Lakes I have been a witness to a great many things bordering on the unbeliveable and impossible. These phenomenon include but are not limited to: UFO's flying in and out of the water at incredable speeds, countless strange lights, hundreds of huge sturgeon porpoising in the wake (all at the same time) and looking for all the world like Dolphins, a vivad mirage of the Mackinac Bridge sailing down Lake Michigan off Frankfort, A "Rogue wave" in Lake Superior, A"Ghost Ship" in Lake Erie (a Snow Brig with
cannons!!!), etc. etc. . As a young man I found these things very intriguing to say the least but the greybeards and seadaddies would answer my questions with something on the order of: " you watch your clock and compass or you'll run INTO the Mackinac Bridge". As time passed I too became a greybeard and seadaddy and began to understand the jaded old farts! It was much more fun (and educational) to observe the reactions of the "witnesses" than to observe the phenomenon! After time I found myself classifying them according to those reactions. 
Group 1) Largest group. Would not even look!!! Can't even talk about anything supernatural, deadly, strange, or arcane!! MOST people. I'll leave it 
up to you to figure out why. As most of you probably fit into that mold you probably have a much better explanation than I.
Group 2) much smaller (and somewhat smarter) group.will look but firmly beleive there is a logical if not scientific explanation for most everything. Sometimes their logical explanations are much weirder than the phenomenon observed! 
Group 3) This group is usually better educated than the average sailor and in my humble opinion the dumbest of the lot. They are the true skeptics. They are not "nonbeleivers" they BELEIVE there IS no such thing as: Ghosts (ships or otherwise), giant fish, UFO's Chippewa "Bearwalkers", Cougars in Michigan,
Etc. Then there are the enlightened ones -Who beleive in EVERYTHING!!


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

dtg said:


> THIS IS AMAZING, I ran across a very similar story and set up in South Carolina called Parkers Ferry, when i was stationed there. It's just south of Kiawa Island. My freinds and I even went out there unannounced to see if it would happen again and it did. Years later my old ship did a Great Lakes tour and the guys that all saw this event were all too eager to tell me about all the people they've taken there since and it still happens. The light doesn't shoot off into the sky, it just fades to nothing. We wnet out there in the daylight determined to debunk the story and found no explaination.


Also a similar story (almost word for word  ) about the summerville lights...20 miles east of Charleston, SC. Went there many times in my teens, never saw anything. 

Robin


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Night ops at MCAS Beaufort ? 

ferg....


----------



## ulrichdebrus (Jun 24, 2005)

mpatmcg said:


> This was a pinpoint of light. I've seen the northern lights as well (although I missed them last Saturday!) This was not northern lights.


Of course, the Northern Lights can look very, very different on different occasions. Don't get me wrong though: I know there is more in these skies than many will admit, or can know.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

ulrichdebrus said:


> Of course, the Northern Lights can look very, very different on different occasions. Don't get me wrong though: I know there is more in these skies than many will admit, or can know.


Cue the theme from "The Twilight Zone". Certainly people have seen UFOs, but only in the sense that they have seen Flying Objects that are Unidentified. As much fun as it to imagine visitors from other worlds coming here i hate to tell you but it's just fiction.


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

swamp gas or weather balloons :lol: 
i have seen lots of things in the sky or in photos.i think it is cool too see things like that but is just hard to tell people about it.i have some friends that listen and others that write things off as fog,planes,or what ever they can think of its ok its like church or gov everyone has there op its easier to find someone who has the same op as you than to try to change someone's thoughts on something
rick


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I had one of those "flash of lights" expierences just once. It sure sent chills up and down some spines.
It just so happened, many years ago back in the very early "70's" that a female friend and I happened to enjoy some extra curricular activity. We were out in the "boon docks" enjoying the moonless summer night. After we became "proper" again and were just setting there counting the stars, there all of a sudden were these enormous bright flashing lights. One was to our right and one was to our left. So bright that it almost blinded us and did for a moment. That's when we heard all the noise. Really really loud and coming from the direction of the lights. The noise sure sounded like laughter. Seems two other couples wanted to play a joke on us using old cameras with just the flash. I'm sure glad that it was only just the flash  
Isn't it great to have good friends?
True story !


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw some dumb b**** in a Mini-Van talking on her cell phone, and actually _use_ her turn signal. Wierdest thing I ever saw. :16suspect


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

7MM Magnum said:


> All of a sudden this oval shape appears out of nowhere and was just hovering above the lake. There were 3 small colored lights at its base that would blink in a timed fashion as well as pulsate in the rotation of colors from bright to dim. It was emitting absolutely NO noise what so ever,.. just this bright to dim rotation of colors. Red,... Green,... Blue over and over again.
> 
> It stayed stationary for what seemed an eternity and then all of a sudden started to move over the lake very slowly from the lakes center to the left and then all the way back to the right of the lake. During this amazing exhibition, we were all making comments to each other. What the hell is that?... I don't know! Another one said "it's a plane or a jet". A comment made was "jets and planes can't stay still like that!" Then "it's a helicopter" the response was, "There isn't ANY noise coming from it!" At that point I'm mumbling it was a freakin' UFO!
> 
> One of the guys got up and said he was going to get some more people to come out and see it from the home on the top of the hill. No sooner did he get up and take about 5-6 running steps up the hillside this glowing oval with it's pulsating lights made one VERY FAST semi circle to the other side of the lake,... and came back to it's center where the pulsating lights just quit an it was glowing brighter and brighter white as it made it's what turned out to be final sweep and in a instant left the face of the planet at about a 60 degree angle. This whole showing lasted for maybe 10-15 minutes. One second it was there as large as life and the next there wasn't a trace of it but the lingering memory of what the hell just happened here. From our vantage point watching this thing it looked like it was about 50-75 feet in length and using that length it was about 25-30 feet in height. It looked to be as my best guess about 1/4 mile or so over the lake. No matter what anyone has to say I am fully convinced that what we saw that night was in fact some visitor from a place other than our home planet of earth.



This story has totally freaked me out.... :SHOCKED: 
I think I would die of a heart attack. lol

I was just telling Matt... even if I was out in my treestand waiting for daylight and the whole woods lit up with bright light for a split second.... I would be so scared that I would fall right out of my tree. 
Im a big chicken sh.. though... I can't even watch horror movies. :help:


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

> But to think that aliens are going to go to all the effort of traveling billions of miles to check out Earth, and then when they get here just tease us by only showing us fleeting glimpses of themselves is silly.


That assumes that they have a rationale just like ours. It's silly to _ us _, but who knows how they think?

Alright, my story:

Camp Pendleton, CA, November 1999. At "combat town" in San Onofre. On guard duty at Marine Combat Training. Posted on the edge of town with PFC Bautista. We're posted along a road that runs through town.
I have to describe the landscape a bit for you to understand: Imagine standing in the middle of the road with the town behind you. To your left, almost immediately off the left side of the road is a mountain that you just _ know _ you're going to have to hump up. To the right of the road is a large field of knee and waist-high grass. Approximately fifty yards down the road and twenty yards to the right is a circular-shaped tangle of tall brush about ten yards in diameter.
So, we were out there for a four-hour shift as the rest of the platoon slept back in town. We were the last shift before reville (wake up time), and we could leave to re-join the platoon just after dawn. It was chilly, and a tempurature inversion had set in, causing a thin layer of fog to cover the landscape.
We could hear stuff moving around in the weeds and brush. We didn't think much of it. Stuff moves around out in the wild. We would stand around and talk quietly, speculating that maybe the noises were deer or rabbits or something.
Dawn approaches. The sun is about to peek over the horizon. There is enough illimination to see the silhouette of the bush-tangle through the fog. We were both looking that direction because we could again hear something moving in there. We were a little on edge because we thought maybe the instructors would try to have some fun and attempt to "infiltrate" comat town.
And then we saw it. Some _ thing _ which was just a silhouette, walked out of the right edge of the tangle on _ two legs _, then bent over onto _ four _ legs and dissappeared into the grass :yikes: .
We both saw it, and it terrified both of us. Thankfully, reville sounded minutes thereafter and we both took off in a dead sprint back to the remainder of the platoon.

I was talking about this at the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit in Camp Lejeune, NC with a lance corporal a few years later. When I relayed the story, he looked at me like I had sprouted antlers. He swore up and down that he had seen the _ same _ figure weeks earlier than I did when he was at MCT.

Creepy...

P.S. I admit that it _ could _ have been a bear. I remember it _ not _ having the silhouette of a bear, however. Do they even have bears that far south?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

SgtSabre said:


> That assumes that they have a rationale just like ours. It's silly to _ us _, but who knows how they think?
> 
> Alright, my story:
> 
> ...


OK, this would be a UWO; Unidentified Walking Object.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

GMslave said:


> I saw some dumb b**** in a Mini-Van talking on her cell phone, and actually _use_ her turn signal. Wierdest thing I ever saw. :16suspect



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

It's weird enough sometimes to just see someone using the turn signals, but when someone is talking on a telephone, now that is wierd. Perhaps you should have followed that gal to see what she had?! :lol:


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Cool, thanks. Now I know.


And knowledge is power:coolgleam


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

GMslave said:


> I saw some dumb b**** in a Mini-Van talking on her cell phone, and actually _use_ her turn signal. Wierdest thing I ever saw. :16suspect


I'm assuming the software here saw the word 'bunny' in your message and mistakenly added the asterisks. Because if you had used any other word it would have been an embarrassment to this website.


----------



## tracksonly (Nov 9, 2005)

mpatmcg said:


> It would stop and "hover" for a while then start up again. We kept trying to determine what this was. It almost seemed as if someone with a laser pointer was "writing" with it in the sky. However, we were in the middle of the marsh, in the middle of the night and being as foggy as it was we assumed we would be able to see a line pointing back to its origin (also the light was white, not red (or any other laser pointer color that I know of.)
> 
> We watched it until the sun rise was bright enough that we could no longer see it or any stars. Shortly after that, it was shooting time and the marsh erupted in gunfire and we had ducks in the dekes. Although we had an excellent shoot and each had nearly a limit of ducks, all I could think about after the hunt was that strange light in the sky. I still have no idea what it was.
> 
> Mike


Last winter while I was coyote hunting at night in Shiawassee county I was sitting in a deer blind and the sky was perfectly clear. While I was looking up at the stars a light out the corner of my eye caught my attention. At first I thought it was a shooting star, but then I noticed a group of white lights. I figured airplane or helicopter at first because it was traveling in one direction at a steady speed, and then the lights came to a complete stop and went backwards following its original path. Then the lights started going down slowly and then it suddenly shot straight up and out of sight.
I'm pretty skeptical when it comes to ufos and ghost, but this freaked me out and when I told people they thought I was crazy.


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

answerguy8 said:


> I'm assuming the software here saw the word 'bunny' in your message and mistakenly added the asterisks. Because if you had used any other word it would have been an embarrassment to this website.


Yeah, who would have thunk that the word b-i-m-b-o would have been censored ? :lol: 

I see where you're going, and I will hereby comply. It's your guys' site, and I am just visiting. 
FWIW, I added the asterisks myself since I did not know if it would be automatically censored or not.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

tracksonly said:


> Last winter while I was coyote hunting at night in Shiawassee county I was sitting in a deer blind and the sky was perfectly clear. While I was looking up at the stars a light out the corner of my eye caught my attention. At first I thought it was a shooting star, but then I noticed a group of white lights. I figured airplane or helicopter at first because it was traveling in one direction at a steady speed, and then the lights came to a complete stop and went backwards following its original path. Then the lights started going down slowly and then it suddenly shot straight up and out of sight.
> I'm pretty skeptical when it comes to ufos and ghost, but this freaked me out and when I told people they thought I was crazy.


Very similar and not that far away from where I was either! :SHOCKED: 

I can't believe this thread has started up again. This was one of my first started on this site. :coolgleam

Mike


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Back in the early 90's, I worked at a factory and one day, one of the guys walked up to me and told me the following. He said that because I was the most open minded person there, he felt comfortable telling me what he saw that morning in his truck, in the parking lot, waiting for the doors to open. He said that he saw a big ball of light off the the East and it just hovered there for about 30 seconds. He said it was so bright it really lit up the sky, then it took off and was gone in no time.

Of course, me not only being of open mind but also a logical one, and knowing what he liked to "smoke" in his truck before work starts and about every break thereafter until closing time, my first question to him was, weeeeeell......what exactly were you doing in your truck at the time you saw this ball of light. He smirked and said smokin. No further questions!!!!:lol: :lol: 

Now around that time, there was something on the news for a day about some blips that appeared on radar over Lake Michigan that were clocked at unbelievable speeds. They would stop, then go from zero to impossible speeds( I think they said that they travel 45 miles in about 1 second, that's 2,700mph from dead stop)and I never heard another thing about it. I've seen some things that I couldn't explain in my life and I don't doubt that there are more out there that other people have seen. If you think about it, the Blackbird was unknown to us for how many years? And think about when the Blackbird was built. If people saw that thing when it was making test flights, what do you think they would have said? The stealth bomber and fighter were unknown to us for how many years? Same goes for the Stealth planes. If you saw a wedge flying in the air, you'd freak. No plane ever looked like it before.

Do I believe in extraterrestrial life, yep, but more like microbs and bacteria, not snake people that have a blue hue to them. The universe is a pretty big place and I think it's pretty naive to think that we are the only life in it. There has to be another planet set up similar to ours and it's entirely possible that that they may be more advanced than us. What would be interesting is if they have a religion.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

GMslave said:


> Yeah, who would have thunk that the word b-i-m-b-o would have been censored ? :lol:
> 
> I see where you're going, and I will hereby comply. It's your guys' site, and I am just visiting.
> FWIW, I added the asterisks myself since I did not know if it would be automatically censored or not.


Apology accepted.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

xringer223 said:


> These are Not my words but I have seen the paulding lights unexplained mystery.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/nd/nightsdawning/paulding.html
> 
> ...


Been there many times and each time I still shake my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

the national guard frequently does training flights in those areas. you may have observed a dogfight between two jets and one was illuminated as a target . the other may have been blacked out. a jet moving straight away or straight towards you would seem to hover. a looping rolling 180 will look like it basicly stopped and reversed course. theres so many explinations for these things. if you believe its some secret device or an alien presence thats ok too. i just can't imagine anyone traveling light years to see what humans are doing . guess i don't have a big enough ego to buy that.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

john warren said:


> i just can't imagine anyone traveling light years to see what humans are doing . guess i don't have a big enough ego to buy that.


Maybe the same reason we traveled to the moon? (they're just a little better at space travel than we are).... lol

Having said that... I don't believe one way or the other. It does seem kinda nieve to think we are the only life "forms" out there... not really beings...but some sort of life. 

What's beyond the universe? and beyond that and beyond that???? Does it go on forever - it cant just stop...   

I do enjoy reading everyone's stories though... Keep 'em coming...


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Maybe the same reason we traveled to the moon? (they're just a little better at space travel than we are).... lol


 Or maybe they saw a planet with an abundant supply of H2O, the key to all life here on planet Earth. The "people" part may have been a new discovery in the quest for water.

And Timberdoodle, the discussion about what lies beyond the end of the universe is better suited to a bar with a few drinks down. Maybe we are just a bacteria on the part of something much larger, hiccup!!! See what ya got me doing at 12:20 in the afternoon?:lol:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

the moon isn't that far off. to get to say the next solar system is many light years away. thats the distance light travels in a year. now lets say its 10 light years, i really don't know. that means if you can travel at the speed of light its a twenty year round trip. not sure how you could get 20 years of food water and air, (or what ever the equivelent would be for aliens) into a ship that you could fly that fast.but,,,
if you have those abiliteis,,,,, im betting we don't have much to arouse your curiosity. 
and you probably have some weird atomic telescope that can see us clear as day anyway.


timberdoodle528 said:


> Maybe the same reason we traveled to the moon? (they're just a little better at space travel than we are).... lol
> 
> Having said that... I don't believe one way or the other. It does seem kinda nieve to think we are the only life "forms" out there... not really beings...but some sort of life.
> 
> ...


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

mand that would be one heck of a truck to haul all that water to another solar system... or bus to bring all those folks here.
if the solar system is infinate in size, and is constantly expanding, whats it expanding into?


dtg said:


> Or maybe they saw a planet with an abundant supply of H2O, the key to all life here on planet Earth. The "people" part may have been a new discovery in the quest for water.
> 
> And Timberdoodle, the discussion about what lies beyond the end of the universe is better suited to a bar with a few drinks down. Maybe we are just a bacteria on the part of something much larger, hiccup!!! See what ya got me doing at 12:20 in the afternoon?:lol:


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

xringer223 said:


> These are Not my words but I have seen the paulding lights unexplained mystery.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/nd/nightsdawning/paulding.html
> 
> In Michigan's Upper Peninsula, there's a small town called Paulding near Watersmeet. It was around an hour from where I lived, but I went there at least 6 times. Near Paulding, there is a dirt road. Part of it leads to a campground called Robins Pond. The other part of the road keeps going straight. It used to keep on going, but now there is a river that runs thru the road at the bottom of a ravine and you have to walk across it if you want to cross. . . .


For anyone interested in a follow up with an experiment debunking these lights, check out http://www.weird-wi.com/oddities/paulding.doc


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

john warren said:


> the moon isn't that far off. to get to say the next solar system is many light years away. thats the distance light travels in a year. now lets say its 10 light years, i really don't know. that means if you can travel at the speed of light its a twenty year round trip. not sure how you could get 20 years of food water and air, (or what ever the equivelent would be for aliens) into a ship that you could fly that fast.but,,,
> if you have those abiliteis,,,,, im betting we don't have much to arouse your curiosity.
> and you probably have some weird atomic telescope that can see us clear as day anyway.


Two words, Worm Holes.


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

this year while **** hunting in a river bottom not far from home, we were treed in a thicket. while looking for the ****, we noticed a light behind us in the woods. it looked like two lights. we spend a lot o time down there spearing at night in the spring, but this was oct. we forgot about the **** and tried to figure out what it was. we thought maybe a house or barn light, but theres no buildings in the bottoms. we went walking that way for a bit and were getting freaked out. well after both of us 20 year old tough guys were ready to leave, we realized it was the moon rising. it looked like two lights because there must have been a tree in the middle of it. spooked us for a bit.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I had a similar event happen to cooner. I was in a really old camp in Menominee Co. back in 03. We were starring out the window into the woods in total darkness, trying to spot the silouette of deer walking by on a ridge that was created by to hay fields about 150 yards through the woods. We started to see a red light slowly bouncing along in the field coming right at us. Like a flashlight someone was carrying. Now remember, we were in the boonies, well as much as you can get in Men. Co. After freaking out about it for a while, the "person" began to climb a big ol' tree about 50 yards out until it got to the very top a while later. That's when we realized it was Saturn or some other red star.


----------

